# Early County



## Bowhunter1234

Hey guys, just wanted to give my update over here from Early county. It has been extremely dry to the point where trees are beginning to die. I have not been able to plant any of my food plots this year and that has been very disappointing. The deer are hammering corn as soon as I put it out. Had a doe come in 10 minutes after I threw a bag out the other day. As far as deer movement, the mornings seem to be getting better than the evenings. All my mature deer are still night owls. I am hoping this little front pushing through will get them on there feet this weekend.


----------



## RABJR

I haven't been up since December of last year. Probably will aim for late November- December this year. Just so much going on.


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Saw a lot of deer this past weekend. Between me and a buddy we saw 3 of our mature bucks in daylight. Ended up shooting one of our big ones with my bow about an hour before dark on Sunday. Starting to see a couple scrapes showing up as well.


----------



## 12pointer

Post some pics man.


----------



## RABJR

Yeah, pics? What type of setups are you hunting?


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Sorry guys I have been bogged down at work. Here are some pics. Been mostly hunting pinch points out of lock-on stands for the big deer. Leaving my feed sites to harvest my does. That will change in a little while once they start chasing some tail  Got my eyes on a bruiser for this last tag...


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck congrats


----------



## RABJR

Nice buck. Roman nose- did you save the jaw bone?
What is a pinch point? What kind of setup were you hunting?


----------



## billy336

Where's Son? He boycotting deer hunting too?


----------



## Bowhunter1234

RABJR,
Pinch points are areas where deer will cross or funnel  while they navigate to and from feeding/bedding areas. Yea I still have the jaw bone. Thinking about sending it off to a biologist to give me an age... that short stubby nose is pretty neat to see.


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Went up to hunt this past weekend and didn't see much. Were in that November "lull" that happens every year before the rut starts to kick in. Going to give it a break and head back up in the beginning of December. Have any of ya'll been seeing anything?


----------



## RABJR

I'm going to try and go up Fri, Sat, and Sun- will be the first time this YEAR for Early county. Looks like cold temps. When do yall normally see bucks chasing does?


----------



## southwestslayer

They are chasing now on our property


----------



## mcfay

Starting to see small buck chasing in Miller county.  This weekend should be great.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Miller county*

What general area are you hunting, I hunt family land across from Jones Long.

Saw five young bucks Sunday am, four does - all hung around scrapes and were following the does, though at some distance.

Still bowhunting, will pick up rifle soon...

Figured we are about a week to ten days for bigger ones ot be walking.

Are you local?  dont see many miller county posts, one guy from florida that leases the Cleveland farm and Son from lake seminole who hasnt posted in a while.


----------



## RABJR

I hunt over near Arlington- anyone in that area of Early Co.?


----------



## sowega hunter

I hunt around Hilton in Early county. It should be about 10 days before they get really heavy according to past years. I am still seeing younger bucks running together.


----------



## southwestslayer

We are about 8 miles from Arlington


----------



## RABJR

which direction? we are maybe about 3-4 miles SE of Arlington.

Good info sowega hunter. 

This weekend will cut that time in half and with it being cold, will probably have some response to rattling. Do you normally see the bog boys following\chasing in the third week of Dec? I've only seen chasing once in the last 10 years.


----------



## sowega hunter

we normally see chasing starting about the 15th through the end of the year with the 15th through 20th being the most active. this is from 30 plus years of hunting on the same property.


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Ill be heading up this weekend for a quick hunt. Them older ones should start to be giving us some hints on where there at right about this time...


----------



## southwestslayer

We are northwest of Arlington 8 miles we started ed seeing Big bucks chasing last week but full swing is normally the 9th through the 20th and through the end of season. This weekend should be pretty awesome with the weather


----------



## dixiecutter

southwestslayer said:


> We are northwest of Arlington 8 miles we started ed seeing Big bucks chasing last week but full swing is normally the 9th through the 20th and through the end of season. This weekend should be pretty awesome with the weather



think you and i are hunting pretty close to one another. i'm with you on those dates, sure am getting anxious. maybe some weekday hunters can keep the thread day-to-day. may try to slide in friday morning. if so i'll be sure to post.


----------



## southwestslayer

I'll be up on Thursday afternoon I'll give an update when I can


----------



## RABJR

Sure is nice to see this thread active again, but it'd be a real sight to see Son again. I'll be headed up Thursday after work.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Getting Close*

Friend of mine who lives in miller county said he got nine inches of rain, some folks got over eleven inches.

Spring creek in Colquitt per USGS monitoring site, went from one foot to 3.5 feet tuesday night, to 8.1 feet yesterday afternoon - unbelievable.

I am going to "try" to hunt five mornings in a row, thursday thru monday am - but saturday will be rifle only hunkered down in a blind.  Prob will not be in the bottoms, unless you use a boat...

Does anyone know where Son is?


----------



## RABJR

Texted with another hunter at the camp last night. They said does are by themselves and the bucks are alone. I am heading up early afternoon today. Might be able to squeeze in a very short evening hunt.


----------



## RABJR

Shot a coyote at 0722 at 150yards away. DRT. There were two but couldn't get the water out of my eye quick enough on this cold morning to get the second one on the run. Buddy took a coyote around 0750 chasing a doe. We are both using .270's. Heard about 3 other shots off in the distance. I haven't seen a deer yet but I'm smiling for just taking the coyote. It is 0820 now. Just heard another shot. Will check back later.


----------



## southwestslayer

They are chasing small bucks chased a doe this morning last night 2 8 point were killed


----------



## RABJR

Took a 17" wide 8 point that was trying to grow a 9th about 1000 yesterday. 3 does came out on my shooting lane from the left and worked away from me. About 3 minutes later the buck came from the right and was walking slowly behind them. I kept trying different vocals to get him to turn but he wouldn't. Finally he turned broadside and I could see the rack better but I just had this feeling he was fixing to turn away from me. Shot sooner than I wanted and he jumped straight up without a mule kick- never saw that before. I was hoping I hadn't guy shot him but I knew I was on at 150 yards when I dropped that coyote2.5 hours earlier. I waited exactly 30 minutes. Found good blood then some about half the size of my pinky finger nail every 30'. Kept working the trail very slowly (I wanted to just wonder). Then I found him. He ran about 50 yards and just crashed. His side was still twitching near the shot entrance very odd. Nice rack but I'm a little disappointed in myself as I think he's 3.5 years old. I try to harvest 4.5+. Hunted this piece 11 years and let a lot of bucks walk and he was my first here. Wish he'd been a year older but Whiddons in Leary was glad to have my business. He had freshly stained his tarsals but we haven't seen chasing yet.


----------



## Bowhunter1234

I hunted all weekend and didn't see too much. Looks like they are still in the pre-rut stage on my side. A lot of fighting going on and young bucks cruising. Havn't noticed any chasing yet. Hopefully this coming up weekend the switch will turn on.


----------



## southwestslayer

We had 4- 8 point or better shot this past weekend saw a ton of deer bucks chasing.. a great weekend and great time to be in the woods by us


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Sounds like an awesome weekend right there!!


----------



## RABJR

Anyone going up between the 26-30?


----------



## RABJR

Had a tornado come through about 0130 in the morning a few days ago. Headed up tomorrow after work to clean up the debris. Luckily our cabin was okay. Looks like 10-15mph winds this weekend.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Nice tent may be in a different county*

I had a nice Kelty three season tent left most of December near Miller/Early County line, wonder which county it might be in now???


----------



## Son

My two biggest kills this past deer season. Total was two nice bucks, one doe and several hogs. Never saw the bucks i was holding out for.


----------



## Son

Just below Lucille Ga, we got rain too late to have a super deer season. One tornado missed our camp by about 40 yards, got big trees, but didn't touch any of the campers. Rain flooded some food plots, roads and filled the woods up. Selfies are difficult for old timers. Here's proof.


----------



## Son

Near the Miller/Early co line, we finally cleaned up our camp. Tornado took down large trees within forty yards of our campers, but didn't damage any.


----------



## RABJR

What date frame do y'all normally notice bucks shedding antlers?


----------



## Son

Usually begins around the second week of  March


----------



## dixiecutter

Things should be getting right. What happened to the Early County thread?


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Early County - No Season This Year*

Unfortunately,

The latest DNR census count determined that the population was so low in Early and adjoining Miller county, no season this year.

Prob can expect it to take at least three years for the population to rebound to the point of reinstating the season.

Just too much ag, prob some other issues also.


----------



## RABJR

I was looking for this thread earlier today and did not see it. I haven't hunted Early at all this year. Would like to make a trip before Christmas though.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Seriously*

I emailed Son, he hasnt been on forum this year.

I tell you, I wish I knew half of what he does around the outdoors and esp deer hunting.

I think he was the one that got the original thread going on early county...


----------



## dixiecutter

Actually was probing the thread to see if Son had been back. I couldn't see it either, dragged it up using search function and now it's back up for whatever reason. Time should be getting right. Some of my place is in Early. I hope Son is ok. Wish there was a way to know


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Son*

He answered my email, he is hunting some - passing up small bucks as usual.

Sounds like he is doing pretty good.

We are all getting older, some more than others...   Just a few more aches and pains, and not quite the energy.

Maybe he will chime in soon...


----------



## mcfay

*rut*

Jumping in on ya'lls thread.   I hunt just south of the Early /Miller line.  Yesterday evening was very active . I saw 4 bucks ( 2 mature shooters) , 2 two year olds  and 9 does.  All bucks were actively cruising and one mature ( the largest) was wanting to chase some does but the intensity of full rut is still not here yet.  I would think next week should be wide open. I ended up letting the 2nd shooter go trying to get a shot on the largest which was a big pot bellied 8 pt well outside his ears.


----------



## dixiecutter

mcfay said:


> Jumping in on ya'lls thread.   I hunt just south of the Early /Miller line.  Yesterday evening was very active . I saw 4 bucks ( 2 mature shooters) , 2 two year olds  and 9 does.  All bucks were actively cruising and one mature ( the largest) was wanting to chase some does but the intensity of full rut is still not here yet.  I would think next week should be wide open. I ended up letting the 2nd shooter go trying to get a shot on the largest which was a big pot bellied 8 pt well outside his ears.



Excellent report. Good luck Mcfay.


----------



## mcfay

*Saturday morning (12/9/2017) 8 pt.*

Hunted Saturday, Sunday evening ( 3pm until dark) and Monday (1pm until dark).  Woods are alive right now and the RUT is on.  I saw plenty of does and bucks each sitting. Two in particular that are older and larger than this deer, they just would not give me a shot. Took him Saturday around lunch as he was chasing 2 does.  Watching is sometimes as enjoyable as shooting.


----------



## dixiecutter

thats a good'un


----------



## Son

Hey Y'all, i'm still kicking. Haven't posted since Feb of last year because i couldn't get on the forum. Thanks to NCHILLBILLY for getting me back on.


----------



## Son

In my club which splits the Miller, Early co line. We maintain and manage year round. Here we are, one week after the season closed. Installing a tower stand in a spot that proved to be good this last season. From a temporary blind, two mature bucks were killed here. Many other bucks and lots of does were seen here too. Put more into it, and you'll always get more out of it.


----------



## Son

We had a timber clear cutting first of the season, really pot holed our roads. Here are photo's, loading my box blade to take to the woods, and arrived at the woods to leave with the tractors for some weekend work if it doesn't rain. We've already drained all the holes, especially in our main road. our 17 food plots are looking great, so roads are the target for now.


----------



## Son

We're serious about managing our property and food plots. In my opinion, having a golf cart is a must for folks my age. Had this one three years now, wish i had bought one long before that. Amazed at where this thing can go. In the thick, out in wet areas as long as it doesn't get over the motor. Great for dragging game out or hauling. Can also be surrounded with camo and be used for a comfortable blind. Little ice chest in the back with refreshments and food.


----------



## Son

After deer season, everybody must have gone to face book.


----------



## Wanderlust

Nice buck with a hint of piebald !!!


----------



## Son

Not as much white as some i've shot, but he's piebald. Hope to get him next season, he should be 4.5 by then.


----------



## dixiecutter

good to see you Son


----------



## Son

Yes, i'm still around. My password didn't work here for almost a year. Been at this hunting stuff for many years. Found this old letter Florida Game and Fish Commission sent my employer, GTE, when i lived in Florida. I was a Floridian the first forty years of my life and was very active working for sportsmen.  Thought some would find this interesting, to see that sometimes your efforts don't go unnoticed. The letter dates to the mid 1970's


----------



## Son

Ain't he a beauty?


----------



## RABJR

He'll be a interesting prospect in 2021; should he live that long.


----------



## Son

If a vehicle or crop permit doesn't get him he will get bigger, but still have an odd rack i bet.


----------



## Son

Turkey hunting this spring? Mosquito's are getting bad in our woods, and at the camp. Thermacell and bug spray might be a good idea.
__________________


----------



## dixiecutter

Son said:


> If a vehicle or crop permit doesn't get him he will get bigger, but still have an odd rack i bet.



I hunt near some crop permit shooters, Son. It's a necessity really, but you never know what they'll shoot.


----------



## Son

Biggest concern for the farmers in my area had switched from deer to feral hogs. The hog population has exploded and they are for the most part, nocturnal. Some i know who hunt that do what they can to reduce the hog population says. They and their friends have so much pork, they now shoot and leave em in the woods. We've taken out over 150 hogs in the last year or so, and they're still coming from adjacent properties. Three traps and we shoot every one we see. Might be keeping the numbers down in our property, but our neighbors aren't having much success.
We plant our plots and cross our fingers.


----------



## Son

We need to keep after those hogs, these caught in a trap today, Jun 16, 2018. 15 plots looking good, even though hogs have been in a couple of em. 76 isn't being very friendly to me these days, have put up several nice shooting houses so i can continue to hunt. Just don't trust those old knees and back anymore. Also, installed a winch on the golf cart, with all the rain, it may get stuck.


----------



## southwestslayer

How did yall fair through the storm


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

Its really really bad - Looks like a bomb went off.

Wet creek hardwoods were wet, many went down - formed high wall of fallen trees that you cant get through if you tried.

Very tiring walking through woods around and over stuff.  All interior roads blocked multiple places.  maybe 30/35% larger pines blown down, or snapped in half.

I lost a boat, a climber, two loc ons and about eight stick ladders.  Cant even find the trees that they were in in some cases.

Hopefully some timber can be salvaged and that will begin to open up access, you can even forget a four wheeler in these areas with so many blockages.

Had to cut blockages on main dirt road just to get to two gates on property.

Kinda lost my zeal for hunting for a while...  Thats my hometown and where I grew up, and roamed those woods for many years.


----------



## southwestslayer

**** sorry to hear this.


----------



## RABJR

Took a tractor and chainsaw up to push and pull debris around. Lots of damage for us as well. We lost a barn and everything in it. However, our cabin, roughly 150' away was unscathed. Got most of our roads cleared but lost a good portion of pine trees after 2 tornados and this hurricane. A lot of huge oaks got knocked down also. Haven't had a chance to even hunt in Early yet, and didn't hunt there at all last year. Looking to bring 2 guests- one of which has never harvested a deer, the weekend of December 15. Looking like lows in the mid 30's and highs in the mid 50's with 7-11mph winds. Burr. Temps are okay but I don't like the wind at those temps. Looks like Whiddon's in Leary is full. Where do y'all go for processing? Has anyone experienced any rut activity yet? I'm near Arlington.


----------



## Mauser

RABJR said:


> Took a tractor and chainsaw up to push and pull debris around. Lots of damage for us as well. We lost a barn and everything in it. However, our cabin, roughly 150' away was unscathed. Got most of our roads cleared but lost a good portion of pine trees after 2 tornados and this hurricane. A lot of huge oaks got knocked down also. Haven't had a chance to even hunt in Early yet, and didn't hunt there at all last year. Looking to bring 2 guests- one of which has never harvested a deer, the weekend of December 15. Looking like lows in the mid 30's and highs in the mid 50's with 7-11mph winds. Burr. Temps are okay but I don't like the wind at those temps. Looks like Whiddon's in Leary is full. Where do y'all go for processing? Has anyone experienced any rut activity yet? I'm near Arlington.


I'm in Morgan,I went hunting for the first time yesterday,to the only stand still standing/that you can get to. I process my own. But whiddons is still full trying to get some space for the wkd. There is a new processor in Patmos but I haven't heard any feedback,Mark McDaniel is the guy who owns it.


----------



## Son

Our woods are a mess too. We've cleared most roads, some we can't. Too many hogs, plenty does and young bucks. Not seeing many mature bucks, although we have seen some chasing this past week.


----------



## RABJR

Finished up a 4 day trip at our camp. Mowed a lot, and just now got to where we could push and chainsaw trees from the storm last year. Thankfully the property was dry. Not much water and not many mosquitos; the gnats are a different story. I saw a few does and one buck, an 8pt around 120" still in velvet of course. Moved a stand off a field edge closer to some thicker native vegetation and 3 year old planted pines. Maybe I'll catch some slipping through the cover. The stand is an old warren and sweat tripod- pretty sketchy but I still got in it. I think I'll recut the wood and replace all the screws and bolts after this season. I haven't shot a deer in Early in about 3 years. I put out 6 cameras with some corn for the trail camera surveys so we'll see if any 4.5 year old or older bucks show up. How's everyone else been since the end of 2018?


----------



## Gone Fishin

New to Early county hunting, few questions:  Will be hunting few miles north of Damascus.
1)  Will I have hogs to deal with.  
2)  Online sources say rut in that area is Dec 15-20th.  Does that sound about right.  Trying to plan vacation.
3)  Will the county forestry do food plot preparation.  I have a small place near valdosta and the county forestry does plots for hunters to keep deer off of the road sides.

Looking forward to a fun & safe season.


----------



## talisman

Hogs are showing up in spots.
Rut should be around that time


----------



## Nicodemus

Gone Fishin said:


> New to Early county hunting, few questions:  Will be hunting few miles north of Damascus.
> 1)  Will I have hogs to deal with.
> 2)  Online sources say rut in that area is Dec 15-20th.  Does that sound about right.  Trying to plan vacation.
> 3)  Will the county forestry do food plot preparation.  I have a small place near valdosta and the county forestry does plots for hunters to keep deer off of the road sides.
> 
> Looking forward to a fun & safe season.




Friend of mine who owns a plantation-farm a little north of Damascus has a bad hog problem on his place.


----------



## notsob17

Gone Fishin said:


> New to Early county hunting, few questions:  Will be hunting few miles north of Damascus.
> 1)  Will I have hogs to deal with.
> 2)  Online sources say rut in that area is Dec 15-20th.  Does that sound about right.  Trying to plan vacation.
> 3)  Will the county forestry do food plot preparation.  I have a small place near valdosta and the county forestry does plots for hunters to keep deer off of the road sides.
> 
> Looking forward to a fun & safe season.




That is normally when i see my rut activity on my farm.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Looking forward to hunting Early county this year.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Best processor in the area.  Hunting in Damascus.  Will stay in Blakely, but will drive out of the way to a good processor.  

I want to drop off entire deer: they gut, skin, turn it into cube steak, burger, sausage, deer sticks.... 

I do not want to leave carcasses or gut piles on my property if I can help it.  Keep the coyotes down.


----------



## Nicodemus

Gone Fishin said:


> Best processor in the area.  Hunting in Damascus.  Will stay in Blakely, but will drive out of the way to a good processor.
> 
> I want to drop off entire deer: they gut, skin, turn it into cube steak, burger, sausage, deer sticks....
> 
> I do not want to leave carcasses or gut piles on my property if I can help it.  Keep the coyotes down.




Jones Country Meats. Climax Georgia.


https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...38bbf157100a88!8m2!3d30.8775418!4d-84.3955656


----------



## florida boy

Concord deer processor is another good one just across the Ga line into Florida 850 294 1822


----------



## catch22

Gone Fishin said:


> Best processor in the area.  Hunting in Damascus.  Will stay in Blakely, but will drive out of the way to a good processor.
> 
> I want to drop off entire deer: they gut, skin, turn it into cube steak, burger, sausage, deer sticks....
> 
> I do not want to leave carcasses or gut piles on my property if I can help it.  Keep the coyotes down.



buckbarn in bainbridge.  Ive used them for years and years.


----------



## catch22

As nic said above, jones is great too.


----------



## jcbcpa

Go see Flint at Rubo's in Ft. Gaines. I've had many deer processed over the years and he gets it right every time.


----------



## don

in ft gains it would be mr flint works at rubo's grocery store. turn key job and a very good butcher.


----------



## Bear10

Looks like opening day of rifle is going to be a rain out with the tropical system moving in, but we definitely need the rain, so we can't complain too much. Hopefully the cold weather will follow!


----------



## Gone Fishin

Hunted Sat afternoon, Sunday morning.  Saw a few Does with fawns.  Some of the fawns looked really young for this time of year, as compared to between Moultrie/Valdosta area (other place I hunt).  I "assume" it is due to breeding being ~month later.  Didn't pull the trigger because the fawns were so small.  I could have shot a doe w/ a yearling late Sat afternoon.  But she was too far for a comfortable neck shot, so I passed.  I don't like tracking deer at night, unless it is a good buck.

I was windy.  Sunday morning I actually put on my light jacket.  It was very comfortable.


----------



## Bear10

It seems like more and more reports are coming from GA with fawn siting later in the year. I remember when all the spots were gone before bow season started. I guess mother nature knows what she's doing.


----------



## Bear10

I heard a lot of shots this past Saturday, but unfortunately none of them were from my rifle, but I did see plenty of deer.


----------



## twtabb

Lots of movement Saturday evening. Found a stand that the storm and loggers missed. Sat near edge of peanut field and they were feeding early. Popped a big doe but saw several.


----------



## Bear10

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## Bear10

Hunted Saturday morning with my daughter and saw 15 deer. Three were bucks but they were a little to far for my daughter to shoot as she is trying to shoot her first deer and wants it to be a buck. Stilling seeing bucks together as the rut hasn't started yet.


----------



## Bear10

From the sign I saw this past weekend, the rut is just around the corner. The bucks are more active and seem to be paying a little more attention to the doe. Hopefully it stays cold.


----------



## twtabb

Next 5 days on my place in Miller is usually hot and heavy.


----------



## Bear10

Good luck twtabb & keep us posted.


----------



## sowega hunter

I think we are still a week or 2 away from the rut.  In the western part of early


----------



## Bear10

Hunted Saturday morning and my daughter killed a big 7pt. Saw some small bucks checking does but the does didn’t want to cooperate.


----------



## Mauser

Picking cotton in Arlington right now and have been watching two small bucks chasing does for an hour in the cotton field


----------



## Gone Fishin

Last Tuesday my dad and I shot 2 does and 1 good buck.  We hunted Sat thru Monday saw a few but nothing offered a decent shot.  We were hunting Tues morning and heading home, so we were looking to put one down.  Tues morning we shot 2 does fairly early in the morning.  Two deer to drag is more than enough work so we were done hunting.  First deer of the year, been a slow season.  I parked ~25 ft from my ladder, because it is the best spot to hide the truck.  I climbed down to go pick up my dad to go find the does.  I was packing up my stuff in the Truck, I closed the cover on my bed, untied my rifle and put it in the case in the back floor of the truck.  Before I closed the back door of the truck I looked up and a 10pt had walked out into the little field I was watch.  

I wish I could tell you the story about me getting to the stand 2 hrs before day light, using my hunting skills to kill him, but I shot him off the back of the truck.  Other than almost having a heart attack dragging 3 deer, it was a great morning.  My dad and I are 123yrs old together.  

For comparison in the photo, both does are near 100 lbs.  Biggest buck that I have ever shot.    

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5Nbjq52SmWeYqQth8


----------



## Bear10

Congrats on a Great Buck GF! Sounds like y'all had a good time hunting (except for the dragging) & have plenty of meat for the freezer.


----------



## Gone Fishin

We still have 2 more trips planned, but we are done unless another big daddy walks out.  Went from only having a couple of packs of burger from last year left in the freezer, to a full freezer in 2 hours.


----------



## twtabb

Went Friday after rain did not see much activity and no deer.
Went Friday evening and had one come out but fog was to thick to see what it was or get a good shot.
Went Sunday afternoon. Had a buck come out on other side of 70 acre peanut field. Three blows on the grunt tube and he was on the way. Every time he slowed down I would hit it again and he was at a fast trot. I was looking around to make sure another deer didn’t bust me. He was almost there when a doe stepped out and caught his eye. He eyeballed her for a minute then turned and started back towards her. I grunted one more time and he stopped just long enough for me to squeeze off a shot from my 243. Punched both lungs and he made it about half way to the doe when he collapsed.
He was good sized body 6 pt. Will eat just dandy. Miller Time


----------



## Bear10

Congrats on your buck! It's awesome to watch bucks respond to calls this time year.


----------



## Bear10

Does anyone have a recommendation for a deer processor in Early or Miller county?


----------



## southernman13

I’ve seen them in both counties but can’t remember exactly where. Swick’s place on Hwy 27 isn’t far from early county in the north end.


----------



## twtabb

Don’t know if Chambliss is still open in Early. There is one in Damascus.
I use the buck barn in Bainbridge but it just changed hands.


----------



## buckmanmike

I've been to Swicks with friends deer. I would not take my deer there. Ask him where he disposes his carcuses.
May have changed, this was several years ago.


----------



## southernman13

I’ve heard he buries them but never asked. Never thought about it. I’ve used him. Does good job I use Taylor in Cuthbert as well


----------



## buckmanmike

Taylor's is who I use. Always good service. Known some who work there for 50 years.


----------



## jcbcpa

Not Early or Miller but Flints Wild Game Processing in Ft. Gaines is great.
He used to work for Rubo's but opened his own. Flint Houston.


----------



## Bear10

jcbcpa,

When is the rut in the Fort Gaines area? It's amazing how it can vary from one area to another.


----------



## jcbcpa

Bear,
It's normally from Thanksgiving to the first week or so in December but they are still chasing into Christmas.


----------



## Gator89

There is a processor on Highway 216 in the Patmos community, I don't know anything about them.  I hope to find out this year, though!


----------



## Bear10

Reports are some nice bucks have been killed in Early & Miller counties during bow season, I expect it to pick up during rifle season if the weather cooperates. Hopefully hurricane Delta will stay to our west this weekend and only bring our area the needed rain for recently planted food plots. The cool snap we had last week was great!


----------



## Mauser

Gator89 said:


> There is a processor on Highway 216 in the Patmos community, I don't know anything about them.  I hope to find out this year, though!


Notchaway deer processing,Mark McDaniel. They do a.good job and vac seal everything


----------



## Bear10

Vacuum sealing is nice, I don't mind paying extra for it.


----------



## southernman13

I’m not a fan of vacuum sealing. Several times I’ve had the packs of sausage break open. Only the link sausage packs. Weird  but this has been an issue.


----------



## Bear10

I've always vacuum sealed my own and for some reason, sausage can be an issue. I used a local processor close to home who had a much better vacuum sealer than mine, and haven't had a problem, but they were very expensive unfortunately.

Hopefully this cooler weather will get the mature bucks moving around this weekend, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mauser

Used to have issues with my old foodsaver losing the seal after freezing the meat,no more problems after I got the vacmaster vp215. It's a chamber vac sealer and the bags are much cheaper for it


----------



## Bear10

The weather forecast is still calling for cool temperatures in the mornings for this weekend but the feed times aren't great, hopefully the deer will be on their feet and someone will have a god story to tell on this forum by Monday morning. Good luck to all!


----------



## Bear10

Had a first happen to my daughter and me Saturday morning. My daughter was climbing up the ladder to our 2-man millennium stand and I was right behind her, she stepped up on the platform, started to unfold the seat to sit in it, and there was a snake in the seat. It got very interesting but she did good and didn't jump 20' out of the stand LOL. It was only a oak snake, which fortunately, she has seen and been around several in her young life which I'm sure helped the situation.


----------



## Gone Fishin

That is a tough start to a hunt.


----------



## Bear10

Nice weekend in the woods, my daughter killed her fist doe of her life Saturday morning and was as excited as if she shot a big buck. She killed two bucks last year, but hadn't shot a doe, so that was her goal this year. Starting to see more bucks show up as this weather has them moving.


----------



## Mike145

Are the bucks chasing over in Early yet? With this front coming should be getting good.


----------



## jcbcpa

Yep, I think so. I had a nice one cross the road in front of me on my way to work this morning. He looked like he was on a mission. lol
Oh, it was southern Clay Co.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Saw a little chasing still this past weekend, north of Damascus.


----------



## Son

My lease is partly in Early Co. We made a spring planting, the rains quit. Then after most of our planting died, the rains came back, and it's been raining off and on ever since. Out of 15 plots, we had four survive, looking good with peas and sunflowers. Cell camera sending plenty photo's of does and young bucks. To get mature bucks, it's necessary to put the cameras near a peanut field, but someone might see em. So I don't put cameras near the farm fields. Night hog hunters have knocked the numbers down and glad to see it. Not near as much hog sign as we saw during deer season. But now crops are up, hogs can't be shot in those fields at night, can't be seen. The numbers will rebound quickly. I've been working on our camp, and in the woods when it isn't raining.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

Any hogs or coyotes need lead pills in Early Co?


----------



## Bear10

HogKilla,

Do you hunt or trap hogs?


----------



## Bear10

Lots is standing water in Early county right now and definitely plenty of skeeters.


----------



## southernman13

Son ain’t seen a post lately u ok? Hope all is well


----------



## Son

I've been visiting the woods often, getting in plots, trimming roads etc and still not excited enough to hunt the first weekend of gun season. Cameras getting plenty does, small bucks and hogs. Very few big bucks are smiling for the cameras, even at night. I think they are continuing to hang out in small woods near peanut fields. Plenty cottonmouth snakes crawling and of course the skeeters are still with us. It's been too warm for me too enjoy hunting, probably due to my age. Hot humid weather isn't too friendly anymore. When I happen on hogs, I shoot and leave them. Too darn many hogs and too warm to be fooling with em. The wet summer got crab grass as high as I've ever seen it, made it tough to clean those plots up to plant. We mowed, sprayed, let set, then broke and planted oats, wheat and radishes. Even put in a garden at camp with mustard and turnips. Good luck to everyone, hope y'all get a couple big bucks. 250 acres that joins our property sold last year. We had leased it for many years, but the new owners wouldn't lease it to us. Said another group had it leased. So far, nobody has shown up yet. We usually didn't hunt it because it stayed flooded most seasons. Just used it as a refuge more than anything. 
My club has a limit of two bucks and two does per paid member. that has worked for years, and why we continue to have deer to hunt. We fear a group showing up that thinks they should take ten does and two bucks per member, and guest. That happened years ago, by a group who leased on our northwest end. They wiped out deer numbers in three years then left. It took several years for us to get the numbers back up by not shooting anything we wouldn't mount. We manage, some don't.


----------



## Bear10

Hunted Saturday morning for a couple of hours and saw some doe & yearlings. It was hot and muggy and of course it's 20 degrees cooler this morning while I'm working.


----------



## Son

It seems the group who leased the land locked parcel next to us have decided it's not a good place to hunt. Now the property is for sale again. Which means we have to deal with a realtor bringing people in to show during hunting season. It began the first day of regular gun, terrible. 250 acres of swamp, sawgrass, water, cottonmouths etc. We have leased it for years, but mostly used it as a refuge. Very little high ground, so not much good for anything. Less than half planted in pines about four years ago.  A thick tag alder property with some cypress, but mostly brush. This is the second time in a year we've had to put up with the property being sold, they use our road for access.


----------

